

This machine kills fascists (pic) - sbraford
http://www.woodyguthrie.org/images/29_6.jpg
Slightly OT I know =)
======
rms
OK, so I thought this picture was great. But Paul Graham has expressed a
desire that we keep the "(pic) virus" off of this site which I think is pretty
much a blanket ban... even the Y Combinator tattoo picture came wrapped up in
a short article.

Sorry.

By the way, do you know where I can get a copy of The Live Wire: Woody Guthrie
in Performance 1949? $30 is more than I ever pay for recorded music.

